
IEEE top programming languages (2018) - sgillen
https://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/innovation/the-2018-top-programming-languages
======
sgillen
Thought it was very interesting that python was considered an embedded
language for this list. Has anyone here actually used python in an embdedded
environment before?

